# Katastrophe im Teich



## GabiundBernd (4. Juni 2015)

Hallo, ich habe in der Zwischenzeit fleißig gelesen, fleißig gepflanzt...gerackt, getan... beobachtet usw. es ist viel passiert.... Nachdem endlich alles wunderbar wächst, Seerosen, Wasserlilien, Schilfgras und ich super happy war... wollten wir doch auch ein paar Goldfische im Teich haben, mein Mann meinte 2-3 Karpfen wären auch gut für die oder gegen die Algen, ok 2 Jungs meiner Freundin brachten uns dann einen Eimer mit Fischen rannten vor runter zum Teich und kippten den Eimer mit den Fischen rein  super. innerhalb von wenigen Tagen war das Wasser trüb.. dreckig... einwandfrei super, so wollte ich es haben..also Aktion... Wasser abpumpen, bei unserer Teichgröße dauert das.... alle Fische raus, es waren erstaunlich 30 Karpfen (Größe bis ca. 25 cm) und 20 Goldfische. Den Teich wieder gefüllt, die Seerosen nochmals den Standort verrückt, die Goldfische wieder eingesetzt. Wasser super,  die Goldfische prima anzusehen... Klasse  das war vor 2 Wochen. Letztes Wochenende brachte uns meine Tochter 2 kleine __ Enten!!! Super, Enten gehören auf einen Teich. Erstmal unseren 3 Hunden erklären, die Enten gehören zu uns, und dürfen nicht gejagt werden...ok.... Sonntag früh.... ich gehe gleich runter zum Teich... und.... schaue zu wie die süßen kleinen Enten meine doch endlich gewachsenen Seerosenblätter fressen  habe dann sofort meine Tochter angerufen, damit sie die Enten sofort abholt... hat auch alles geklappt mit dem Einfangen....ok, die Seerosenblätter sind die Tage weiter gewachsen... zum Glück....so und nun. Seit Montag, ich gehe jeden Morgen als erstes mit meiner Kaffeetasse um den Teich, es hüpft dann ständig, die __ Frösche springen in den Teich....kein Frosch mehr da keine Goldfische mehr da, ein riesen Sch...fleck am Weg... Gestern Abend haben wir noch ein paar Frösche gehört, heute Morgen.. nix.... 2. Runde am Teich, es hüpfen 4 Elstern rum, oben in den Weiden haben sie gebrütet. Fressen Elstern auch Frösche ????        ich könnte ausrasten.....

Gabi


----------



## laolamia (4. Juni 2015)

hi!

zumindest das letzte ist natur 
die froesche kommen wieder 

gruss marco


----------



## Digicat (4. Juni 2015)

Servus Gabi

Hilft Dir zwar jetzt nicht, aber Marco hat es auf den Punkt gebracht.

Ist zwar jetzt brutal der Natur gegenüber, aber ich würde nochmal einen Neustart machen. Das ist jetzt ein Tipp von mir, der mir selbst im innersten sehr sehr weh tut.
Jeder der mich kennt weiß wie ich leide, aber das ist das einzige was mir einfällt um die Goldfische und eventuell Andere heraus zubekommen.

Warum überhaupt Fische ?

Wenn es den unbedingt sein muß, dann Goldorfen. Dein/Euer Teich ist gerade zu prädestiniert für Goldorfen. Viel Fläche und Dimensionen für diese sehr rasanten Schwimmer.
Nicht sehr potent oder Nachwuchsfreudig. Also keine Nachwuchseindämmung nötig. Gerade Goldfische sind diesbezüglich eine Plage, deshalb mein obiger schmerzlicher Tipp.

Falls ihr Euch nochmal durchringen könnt meinen Tipp zu folgen, dann würde ich nach der neuerlichen Befüllung es für heuer mit irgendwelchen Aktionen gut sein lassen .

Für Fische ist das Wasser zu jung ... Nitritpeak (Nitrit ist fischgiftig) ... es muß sich erst eine Bakterienflora zur Umwandlung von Nitrit zu Nitrat bilden. Deshalb dann nicht erschrecken wenn der frisch befüllte Teich erstmal "Grün" werden sollte, Nitrat ist Nahrung/Dünger nicht nur für die eingesetzten "höheren" Pflanzen, sondern auch für die Schwebalgen, den "niederen" Pflanzen. Die Algen können halt das Nitrat direkt in feste Stoffe schneller umwandeln als unsere "höheren" eingesetzten Pflanzen.

Einzig, ja, vielleicht Pflanzen umsetzen/neu setzen/dazu setzen ... aber sonst schon nix mehr tun ... einfach mal die Natur Natur sein lassen.

Ich bitte Euch inständig, keine Fische heuer mehr . 

Es kommt von alleine soviel Leben in Euren Teich ... da brauchts eigentlich keine Fische mehr.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## GabiundBernd (4. Juni 2015)

Hallo Helmut,
vielen Dank für deinen Rat. Der Teich ist neu es muss alles erst wachsen, gerade die Unterwasserpflanzen. Die Kinder... der Teich braucht __ Enten, na toll, habe ich ja gesehen... so schnell wie die hier waren... waren sie auch wieder weg. Meine Tochter hat sehr viele schöne.. Hühner, Gänse, Enten etc. sie würde die Seerosen raussetzen und einen Ententeich machen... aber wir möchten Pflanzen.... und __ Frösche.Heute habe ich auch __ Libellen gesehen!! Wasserpflätschern und Ruhe und Natur..... die Frösche waren heute mittag wieder da... ein wunderbares Konzert.... wir werden deinen Rat uns zu Herzen nehmen. Muss mal schaun was das für Fische sind, die du meinst ..... auch wenn mir ja auch Kois gefallen (meine Nachbarn haben welche in einem sehr kleinen Teich mit Netz überspannt, ist schon schön wenn sie sie ruft und die dann kommen) aber naja... man kann nicht alles haben.... dafür baut sie sich jetzt auch im unteren Teil ihres Gartens noch einen Pavillion........ damit sie auf unseren Teich schauen kann.. wer hat der hat....  Ich renne jeden Tag um den Teich um die Seerosen zu bestaunen und auf eine Blüte zu warten (die Ansätze habe ich ja schon gesehen, als wir den Teich jetzt leer gepumpt hatten).... und was sonst noch alles kommt....
Danke nochmals

Viele Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Juni 2015)

hallo Gabi,
ich kann mich Helmut nur anschließen.....
__ Frösche, __ Libellen.. kommt alles von allein,
wenn entsprechender Bewuchs da ist.
Frösche und Fische weg... das kann auch eine __ Ringelnatter gewesen sein,
also nich' gleich auf die Elstern schieben 
und __ Enten.... die versauen Dir einen Teich in 'nullkommanix',
weil sie nämlich auch gern dort rein kackern


----------



## GabiundBernd (4. Juni 2015)

Ja __ Enten sind ja wieder weg und __ Frösche wieder da. __ Ringelnatter ... super  hatten wir letztes Jahr und __ Kreuzotter . grrrrrrr...


----------



## mitch (4. Juni 2015)

Hallo Gabi,

also ich wäre froh wenn ich __ Ringelnatter & __ Kreuzotter am Teich hätte, das spricht doch für ein intaktes natürliches Umfeld, das hat leider nicht jeder.


----------



## GabiundBernd (4. Juni 2015)

Ja, ist ja schön, aber ich mag doch nicht __ Schlangen im Garten, die können doch auch ausßerhalb wohnen oder


----------



## Wetterleuchten (4. Juni 2015)

Jaja, dass diese Mistviecher aber auch nie kapieren, was ein Privatbesitz ist ... 
Wie ich glaube ich schon mal erwähnte, sind __ Schlangen schnell und sehr vorsichtig. Man braucht sehr viel Glück und Geduld w enn man ihnen begegnen will. Die haben mehr Angst vor euch als ihr vor ihnen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Juni 2015)

hey Gabi,
war doch nur eine Idee..... ich kam drauf, weil wir im letzten und vorletzten Jahr
jeweils Ringelnattern am Teich hatten. Ich habe nicht schlecht gestaunt......
__ Schlangen sind auch nicht so meines, aber ich war doch recht entzückt, dass wir
noch 'so viel wilde Natur' hier haben!


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Juni 2015)

GabiundBernd schrieb:


> ich gehe jeden Morgen als erstes mit meiner Kaffeetasse um den Teich, es hüpft dann ständig, die __ Frösche springen in den Teich....kein Frosch mehr da keine Goldfische mehr da, ein riesen Sch...fleck am Weg..


Also bei dem Sch....fleck tippe ich auf einen __ Reiher. Hatte vor einer Woche auch Besuch und der Nachbar erzählte er hat auf einem freistehenden Ast im Kirschbaum gesessen.
Fische hat er keine bekommen und Frösche wohl auch nicht. Aber die Pflanze unter dem Ast war sowas von zugesch.....
Ich habe einen Plastikraben am Teich und einen Reiherzaun aus Angelschnüren drum rum....was mir bzw. den Fischen und Fröschen nun geholfen hat, kann ich nicht sagen.

Sollten noch einige Goldfische wieder aufgetaucht sein wenn die sich irgendwo verstecken konnten, dann würde ich auf einen Reiher tippen.


----------

